# Kayak Fishing Buddy Wanted (Bris)



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi All,

My wife is currently not paddling as much as she used to so I have a kayak available for use (Perception Swing, inc. all gear). I fish most places from the Gold Coast to Hervey Bay.

PM me if you are interested.

I can also assist with transport if needed.


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

G,day Phoenix, I'd be very keen to get out on the water with you. I'm on the sunshine coast. will send pm.

cheers nodds


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

That's a very kind offer.


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 31, 2006)

Phoenix

that's probably the most insperational post I've seen on this forum. (so far). good on ya Phoenix, we need more like you


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Well - seriously, there is no point a good quality kayak and gear just sitting around gathering dust. If there is someone out there that'd benefit by getting some use out of it, or perhaps wants to buddy-up to gain some experience, I'd be happy to offer what assistance I can.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Ben - that's funny. Not exactly hand luggage is it. I can do next week on the Goldie. Drop me a PM to arrange.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

G'day Phoenix,

If you want company, you should post notice in 'fishing trips'... I'm always keen to go fishing provided I've had enough notice. You'll probably find a good turnout too based on previous meets with the SE Qld bunch.

Hope to have a fish with ya in the not too distant future.

Cheers
Danny


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got this week off work Phoenix - Send me a PM and we will organise a trip or two.


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Ben from Hurstville, what side of the Brisbane river are going to be looking at ?. I moved up from the big dirty Syd 6 years ago and find the north side a lot less conjested with trafic. Plus we got the Sunshine coast to explore and Baroon pocket dam....All they got down south is , well better not say much more or I will get a pounding from them southerners..
Be good to one day meet with you and chat about Hurstville Boys High, my ole learnig haunt..
Welcome to Queensland...
Kilkenny


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Geeze Kenny, I grew up in Sydney also - West Pymble. Although I know some of the Hurstville people. I dunno mate - I try and fish where the fish are swimming.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Mate
I'll be glad to go for a fish with you when you come to the Gold Coast.
What days suite you??

Chris


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Must be lots a work up here for a painter. Lot a homes being built. No I would not want to go back to Syd less she had lots a $ and would let me come up here to fush 6 months a the year.
So what hapened to my high.....dont tell me it went co ed.......
When do you plan the vacation ?
Qld Kilkenny. :lol:


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Nah it wernt a bad school, only got cained about twice a week and that could be a good thing to return to all them BAD boys....
Bad Kilkenny


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc6+DAAAABzXgAASQOcAYRiAP+/foCAAhQ1MiepoZNT1PTRDNTGp6g1TxTahtTQAAABBpynGfTEpyzOPVMPi6ZNTTjl6ORjmh5XnC6TxY0hsSwNCkSvvdgJcVQVzB6qnfE/frluOvZW/Pzyysx8txIEYrcTGZBcw9it1RUBIlig43BpVaQLM8UeOeFdAnEFjgz83VZDwEAO0cbTevBoVpt/F3JFOFCQzr4MAAA==


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Bump.


----------

